# Turkey tag quota



## paul harning (Sep 5, 2012)

I was wondering if the DNR is thinking increasing the tag to more than one per tag? The past 5 or 6 years the turkey number have exploded in the Tuscola county area where I deer hunt. When a flock of turkeys move in they always drive away and spook the deer. I know you can get multiple turkey tags in the fall but at $15 that gets a little steep. I would like to see a 2 or 3 bird per tag limit and thin out some of the birds. I think this might solve many of the complaints about not seeing deer when the DNR says that deer numbers still too high.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, now turkeys are chasing away all the deer. Maybe the DNR should release some cougars and coyotes to kill the turkeys? Wonder what they would have to release to take care of the cougars and coyotes when they switch meal plans after the turkey problem is solved? :lol: Also, not in favor of multiple bird kill tags. A license is still the cheapest part of any hunt in my book.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Could areas of this state support a 2 or even 3 bird gobbler limit in the spring. Yes

Having hunted 10 or 11 states S michigan has some of the finest turkey hunting in the country due to our tag structure and split seasons. If you start giving out 2 or 3 tags you are going to at least double hunting pressure on the turkeys.. 

Now raising the bag in the spring to accomplish your goals and agenda has absolutely no merit, I have yet to see a gobbler lay an egg.. Do you believe the NRC should start giving 10 buck tags to lower the deer population? Biologists agree gobbler only hunting in the spring has little to no effect on population basically a -1 situation. 

A fall season is the best way to manage a turkey population.. The DNR has set the quotas to effectively manage or decimate the population however you look at it.. The problem lies in the fact Michigan has very little tradition of all turkey hunters and thus very few hunters willing to take advantage of the liberal tag structure. 

If you truly want your turkeys killed and you can not shell out the money for additional tags, post another thread on this board asking for someone whom is willing to pay 15 dollars a tag to come down and hunt your turkeys this fall, there are plenty of good people on this board that would jump on this opportunity. 

Personally I cringe every time i spend 15 dollars on a tag for a ditch goat.. I believe we should bring in aerial gunners to reduce the ditch goat population so our turkeys have less competition for food in the winter. Additionally I am sick of having a bird on the fringe of gun range, and one of those four legged vermin come in and blow and stomp, spooking my turkeys.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, you said ditch goat. 
i have never had a turkey bugger up a deer hunt. (that i know of).
i have however had 2 deer spook out the last big flock i ever saw on my hunting ground though. over 100 birds. i almost cried. but i thought that they would be back the next day. i havent seen more that 9 in a group in 4 years sense.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh dear:lol:

Leave it at one tag. We've become a great turkey hunting state. Nuff said.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

If someone in MI wants to kill turkeys, they can kill nearly as many as they wish since they allow 1 a day turkey tags in the fall until the quota is met. The spring is only 1 per person. I am going to try OH this next spring season for longbeards. From what I have gathered so far, they allow for 2 spring turkeys. I haven't finished my research yet, but that's what I am seeing. I'll go there for my extra birds.


----------

